# 17 HMR Bullets



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Do they make .17 HMR shells in something other than the polymer tips?

I like the longer range capabilities of the 17 HMR in a handgun for rabbits, but those polymer tips are too explosive.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't seen any thing else around, but you can always shoot for the head.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My buddy sometimes shoots hollow points but that would probably be worse


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I haven't seen any thing else around, but you can always shoot for the head.


Good point, I do headshots with the 17 HMR rifle but with the handgun at long distances I shoot for the shoulder.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Try the 20 grain bullets. From what I understand, they are a little tougher than the 17s, and the lower velocity should help some, too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> My buddy sometimes shoots hollow points but that would probably be worse


Thanks, I didn't know they made 17 HMR hollow points.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Try the 20 grain bullets. From what I understand, they are a little tougher than the 17s, and the lower velocity should help some, too.


Not a bad idea, thanks

I wonder what would happen if I took a razor and cut the polymer tip off a 20 grain bullet?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

CCI makes the hollow point in their TNT line. Remington and Hornady are loaded with the V-Max bullet. The Remingtons have a green tip, Hornadys red, other than that they are the same as far as I know. And from what I understand, they are all loaded in the CCI factory.

I just checked the Hornady site, the 20 is loaded with an XTP bullet that doesn't have the polymer tip.
https://www.hornady.com/shop/?ps_sessio ... 5f75b83ff2


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

In my experience the hollowpoints are just as destructive as the polymer tips. I've shot probably close to two hundered jacks with the HMR at different distances using all bullets offered including the 20 grainers. I honestly dont think there is much of a difference between the bullets, they all wreek havoc on rabbits.

sawsman


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like CCI has a game bullet that is designed to mushroom instead of fragment. They also have an FMJ load. 
http://www.cci-ammunition.com/ballistics/rimfire.aspx


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a .17HMR in one of the single shots (NEF Bull Barrel). Very accurate and fun to shoot. I used the 17 grn. Hornadys and they hit P-dogs and Jacks petty hard out to 100 -125 yds. Beyond that it would still drop em out to 230+yds. , but very little expansion , even on P-dogs. Kinda just leave em lay on top the mound. Never tried the 20 grn.'s. Also the wind would really upset that little bullet.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I would try the new CCI HMR GamePoint 20-gr. for less explosiveness.

I think that it needs to be noted here that Polymer-tipped bullets like the V-Max are actually hollow points with a plastic tip inserted as an expansion initiator (_and to streamline the bullet some_). The TNT is a hollowpoint without the initiator. HPs may have erratic expansion properties because they rely on hitting the flesh to initiate expansion. If the HP get plugged up or something, expansion may not occur as well. The polymer tip does away with all that, but is more expensive.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> I would try the new CCI HMR GamePoint 20-gr. for less explosiveness.
> 
> I think that it needs to be noted here that Polymer-tipped bullets like the V-Max are actually hollow points with a plastic tip inserted as an expansion initiator (_and to streamline the bullet some_). The TNT is a hollowpoint without the initiator. HPs may have erratic expansion properties because they rely on hitting the flesh to initiate expansion. If the HP get plugged up or something, expansion may not occur as well. The polymer tip does away with all that, but is more expensive.


Good point, I'm thinking of;
1. Filing the hollow point part off the 20 grain bullets.
2. Aiming only at the head.
3. Practicing more.
4. Not using the .17 HMR for rabbits
5. #1, #2, & #3

thanks for the info


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just get a .17 hmr in a rifle and the head shots are no problem. I picked one up this past spring and couldn't have been happier with it. I looked hard at the Marlin, Savage, and Ruger. I decided on the Savage and haven't looked back. http://www.savagearms.com/93R17BV.htm picked this one up for around 270 bucks and it shoots half inch groups at 100 yards all day long. Just make sure to get a scope with holdover points such as a mil dot or Burris Ballistic plex if you plan on shooting out past 100 yards. (calm days only)


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

In my honest opinion the polymer tips are the best thing you can shoot out of a 17. Hollow points are good but at a distance there is going to be some wind resistance put into play. You don't get that with the polymer tips, they fly a lot straighter over long range.


----------

